# Reserve/Special officer jobs



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello everyone, just wondering if there's any departments looking for reserves or specials at the moment?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2016)

JR, I'll be the one to post it because I know someone else will eventually. First off, where are you located? How far are you willing to travel?

Just a simple search of the forum will present you with various reserve jobs that were just hiring and currently hiring. You can also check out most job search websites. 
If you want the job, you have to do the work to get on. Good luck getting in this career. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

woops! sorry. I'm located in the plymouth county area but willing to travel around if I can find something, perhaps bristol county,norfolk, and middlesex. I guess it won't hurt me to call up some departments and ask



Spartan219 said:


> JR, I'll be the one to post it because I know someone else will eventually. First off, where are you located? How far are you willing to travel?
> 
> Just a simple search of the forum will present you with various reserve jobs that were just hiring and currently hiring. You can also check out most job search websites.
> If you want the job, you have to do the work to get on. Good luck getting in this career.
> ...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Every Campus Cop in the Commonwealth is SPECIAL. We all carry IDs to prove it. We are a breed set apart.


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Kilvinsky said:


> Every Campus Cop in the Commonwealth is SPECIAL. We all carry IDs to prove it. We are a breed set apart.


idk . I usually see a lot of them carrying around and flashing state police badges haha


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Some misguided administrations use a similar badge and I find it disgraceful. I'm happy having an entirely different style, but then again, a style is a style. Feh.

Also, that's like saying, no matter what your badge looks like, you must be copying someone. I guess almost everyone is copying someone else. But I digress. I think the State Police copied the Environmental Police and the Registry, even though they were first.


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Kilvinsky said:


> Some misguided administrations use a similar badge and I find it disgraceful. I'm happy having an entirely different style, but then again, a style is a style. Feh.


gotta feel special some how right?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

If you have access to CJIS, there are several departments looking for special/seasonal/reserve officers right now. I believe Wareham is looking and Hull will be looking shortly.


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

felony said:


> If you have access to CJIS, there are several departments looking for special/seasonal/reserve officers right now. I believe Wareham is looking and Hull will be looking shortly.


good morning and thanks for the response. I see those are hiring so far, and Dighton. do you know of any others hiring as well?


----------

